# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  Daglik Bolge Halklari

## atoybil

KUZEY ANADOLU'NUN TüRKLüĞü 



DAĞLIK BüLGE HALKLARI

Elimizde KAFKASYA YAYINLARI diye dört sayısını bulabildiğimiz bir dergi var.... Bazı yazılarımızda onlardan da yararlandıkğ Bu dergi 

FRANSIZ ANADOLU ARAşTIRMALARI ENSTİTüSü 
ORTAASYA VE KAFKASYA DOKüMANTASYON MERKEZİ 

adlı yabancı kuruluşla müşterek faaliyet gösteriyorğ 1997ğde hem dergiyi yayınlamışlar, hem de seminerler düzenleyip TüRKİYEğdeki KAFKAS halklarının nasıl TüRKLERğden farklı olduğunu ortaya koymaya çalışmışlar. 

Ancak yazdıkları ayrılık değil, bilakis aynılığı ortaya koyuyor!... Mesela, Dergiğnin 1. sayısında 27. sayfada şöyle bir ifade var, yazar Fanina W. Halleğnin kaleminden: 

- ğMarrğın araştırmalarından çok önce tarihçiler, daha HİNT-AVRUPA (İran-Avrupa) ve HAMİTO-SAMİ (Arap-İran) kökenli halklar gelip oralara yerleşmeden önce, AKDENİZ BüLGESİğnde (üANAKKALEğden İSKENDERUNğa, İSKENDERUNğdan İSKENDERİYEğye, İSKENDERİYEğden CEBEL-İ TARIK BOĞAZI diye üçe ayırıyoruz.) bir uygarlığın varlığını biliyorlardı.ğ 

- ğGeçen yüzyılın ortalarında AKDENİZği çeviren AVRUPA, ASYA ve AFRİKA kıyılarında yapılan arkeolojik kazılarda elde edilen bilgiler, İNDO-GERMEN ve(ya) HAMİTO-SüMİ olmayan ESRARENGİZ BİR ğüüüNCü ETNİK FAKTüRğ sorusunu ortaya getirmişti.ğ 

- ğBu etnik faktörün, bütün AKDENİZ bölgesinde varlığını göstermiş olması gerekiyordu. Arkeolojik kazılar, eski YUNAN ve ROMA uygarlıklarından önc bu bölgede BAşKA BİR KüLTüRğün var olduğunu ve bu kültürün, bölgeye sonradan gelip yerleşen İNDO-GERMEN ve HAMİTO-SüMİ halklara bir ekin tarlası vazifesi gördüğün, ve onların uygarlıklarına kaynak teşkil ettiği yolundaki kuşkuları kuvvetlendiriyordu.ğ 

-ğNitekim bu ESKİ UYGARLIK, yalnız AKDENİZ kıyılarında kalmamış, adalara, özellikle KIBRIS ve GİRİTğe, üNASYAğya ve ANADOLUğya da yayılmıştı.ğ 

Devam etmeden bu BAşKA KüLTüRğün adını koyalım. Eğer İNDO-GERMEN, yani HİNT-AVRUPAü bir kültür değilse; eğer HAMİTO-SüMü , yani İRAN-ARAP kültürü değilse; bu BAşKA KüLTüR ancak YAFETİK, yani TURANi, yani TüRKLERğle ilgili olabilir. üeşitli alt boyların adıyla da varlığını sürdüren bu TüRK KüLTüRüğnü biz daha önce SAKA, TUR-SAKA, ETRüSK, PELASK, EU-SKO ve İSKİT olarak ele almıştık. (Bakınız: BATI ANADOLUğNUN TüRKLüĞü ) 

şimdi dergiden devam edelim: 

- ğBu kültürü yayan halkların adlarını, yazılarının bir kısmı hala çözülmemiş olan eski anıt ve kitabelerden öğreniyoruz.ğ 

-ğBunlar 

- ANADOLUğda FRİGYALILAR, LİKYALILAR, KAFKASYALILAR; 

- FİLİSTİNğde FİLİSTİNLİLER; 

- İSPANYAğda İBERYALILAR; 

- İTALYA ve YUNANİSTANğda ETRüSKLER ve PELASKLARğdır.ğ 

İşte ANADOLU insanının, özellikle KUZEY ANADOLU insanının TüRKLERğden ayrı olduğunu anlatmaya çalışanların, nasıl onların aslında TüRKLER ile bağlantılı olduğunu farkında olmadan dile getirişleri!.. 

Yalnız burada eklememiz gereken bir husus var. Biz ARABİSTAN yarımadasında da TüRKLER ile karışmış bazı SüMü gruplar olduğuna inanıyoruz. MEZOPOTAMYAğnın ilk günlerinden beri TüRKLERğin o bölgede olması, BABİL ve ASURLULAR ile münasebetleri, dünyanın dört bir yanına yayılırken ARABİSTANğın içlerine ve güneyine inmelerinin de kaçınılmaz olduğunu düşündürüyor. 

Ancak son yıllarda yapılan bir araştırma, YAHUDİLER ile FİLİSTİNLİLERğin aynı DNA ve GENLERği taşıdığını göstermiş durumda. (Bakınız : ORTAK GENLER ) Bu yüzden belki de FİLİSTİNLİLERğin SüMü bir grup olduğunu kabul etmek, ve yukardaki listeden çıkarmak gerek. 

Dergi verdigi bilgilerden şöyle bir sonuç çıkarıyor: 

-ğYapılan araştırmalar, KAFKAS DİLLERİğnin belirli bir ırkın değil; izleri 8.000 yıl öncesine kadar giden ve bütün AKDENİZ bölgesine yayılmış, ORTAK BİR KüLTüRğün dilleri olduğunu gösteriyor.ğ 

Belki bu ifade ile bu kültürü TüRK IRKIğndan koparmak istiyorlar ama, ister IRK deyin, ister ORTAK KüLTüR deyin; bu halklar ve dilleri TüRKLERğle rabıtalıdır. Pek çoğu TüRK boylarıdır, diğerleri de TüRKLERğin yakın akrabalarıdır. 

Henüz okunmamış ve okunmuş ta yanlış anlaşılmış resimler, yazılar, kitabeler ise KüZIM MİRşANğın tesbitlerine göre değerlendirilmelidir. 

MARRğa göre, bütün KAFKAS DİLLERİ birbiriyle akrabadır. şu halde AZERİ LEHüESİ ile üEüENCE, üERKEZCE, GüRCüCE, ERMENİCE, OSETCE de akrabadır. Böylece hepsi TüRKüE ile akrabadır. 

KAFKAS halklarının TüRKLERğden farklı olduğunu ispatlamaya çalışan dergi, bizim tezimizi desteklercesine bu hususu şöyle dile getiriyor: 

-ğBugün KAFKASYAğda sözcük hazinesi ve (dil) yapısı değişmemiş binlerce yıllık diller konuşulmaktadır.ğ 

-ğBir başka deyişle bu, şu anlama gelmektedir: Tarih öncesi bir zamanda KAFKAS DİLLERİğni konuşan halklar, GENİş BİR ALANğa yayılmış bulunmaktadırlar.ğ 

Dünyada AT kullandığı için geniş bir alana yayılan, en geniş alana yayılan bir tek millet vardır, o da TüRKLERğdir!ğ (Bakınız: ATIN HİKMETİ ) 

Derginin aşağıdaki tesbiti de bizim DAĞLIK BüLGE HALKLARI konusundaki görüşümüzü destekliyorğ Tabii yorumu hariçğ Onu da aşağıda açıklıyacağız: 

-ğ(Bu halklar) Tarihin başlangıcı sayılacak çağlarda bu geniş bölgelere akın eden başka halkların baskısıyla bir çember içine alınmışlar, ve gerileye gerileye KAFKASYA, PİRENE ve PAMİR gibi dağlık yörelere sıkışıp kalmışlardır. 

Fanina W. Halle adlı makale yazarı, KAFKASYA, BALKANLAR, HİMALAYA, PİRENE, İSKOüYA, İRLANDA ve GüNEYDOĞU bölgesinde yaşıyan halkların çevrelerinde yaşıyan insanlardan farklı olma sebebini çok iyi tesbit etmişğ SAKA TüRKLERİ gerçekten de ta SABİRYAğdan (Sibirya) İBERYAğya kadar yayılmışlar, sonra bir kısmı HİNT-AVRUPAi halklarla çevrilmiş, bir kısmı da birlikte olduğu diğer TüRKLERğden ayrı düşmüş ve farklı bir takım özellikler göstermeye başlamışlardır. Birinciye en bariz örnek İspanyalılar ve Fransızlar ile kuşatılmış olan BASKLARğdır. İkinciye en bariz örnek ise GüNEYDOĞU ANADOLUğnun kalın kar tabakaları ile örtülü dağlarında yaşıyan Kürt aşiretleridir. Zaten, hatırlanacağı gibi bölgeye eskiden KüRDİSTAN denmesinin sebebi orada yaşıyan Kürtler değil; KüRDİSTAN kelimesinin KALIN KAR TABAKALARI İLE KAPLI DAĞLIK BüLGE anlamına gelmesinden dolayıdır. DAĞISTAN gibi... 

Ancak yazarın yanıldığı nokta, KAFKAS HALKLARI dediği bu dağlık bölgelerde yaşıyanları, dünyadaki diğer insanlardan, daha doğrusu biz TüRKLERğden koparmasıdır. Ona göre, KAFKAS HALKLARIğnın çoğu yok olmuş, sadece bu dağlık bölgelerde yaşxıyanlar değişmeden varlığını sürdürmüştür, ve sadece bunlar birbirleriyle akrabadır, ta PİRENELERğden PAMİRğe kadar!.. 

Halbuki, hem DAĞLIK bölgelere sıkışıp yaşıyanlar, hem de OVALIK bölgelerdeki akrabaları zamanla değişmiştir. Bu değişmede üZ, KüLTüR ve DİLğin temel unsurları aynı kalmış, ancak coğrafyaya ve iklime bağlı olarak üDETLER, GİYİM-KUşAM ve MüZİK bariz farklılıklar göstermiştir. Yine de KARADENİZ TULUMU ile İSKOü GAYDASI arasındaki benzerlik dikkat çekicidir. 

Dağlarda sıkışan bu küçük boylar, sonra kendi aralarında oymaklar halinde bölünmüş, ortaya onlarca ğyeniğ halk doğmuştur. İSKİT TüRKLERİğnin bir kolunun PERS saldırısı sırasında nasıl GüNEYDOĞU ANADOLU dağlarına sığındığını, HERODOTğta rastlanmıyan KARDULAR 'ın nasıl 50 yıl sonraki XSENOFONğun kitabında yer aldığını daha önce anlatmıştık. 

Dediğimiz gibi, bugünün KAFKAS BOYLARI, tamamen yok olmuş bir büyük milletin kalıntıları değildir. Hala çeşitli adlarla ASYA, AVRUPA, KUZEY AFRİKA ve AMERİKA kıtalarına yayılmış olarak yaşıyan TüRK MİLLETİğnin DAĞLIK BüLGELERğdeki kollarıdır. Son 200 yılda KUZEY ANADOLUğya göçlerle gelip yerleşmiş olan LAZLAR, GüRCüLER, üERKEZLER, üEüENLER, ABAZALAR da o TüRK boylarının uzantılarıdır. 

Dergi, 

ğ- HİTİT ve URARTU dillerinin DOĞU KAFKAS dilleriyle akrabalığı ispatlanmış bulunmaktadır,ğ 

diyerek, Prof. I. M. KIANOKOFF ve Dr. S. A. STAROSTINğin 1986ğda Münihğte yayınlanan HURRO-URARTIAN AS AN EASTERN CAUCASIAN LANGUAGE adlı eserini tavsiye ediyor. Bu eserde HATİ diliyle ABHAZCA ve ADİGECE akrabalığının delilleriyle ortaya konduğunu, ayrıca VYAüESLAF adlı bir başka bilginin bu konuda eseri olduğunu belirtiyorğ Ayrıca T. R. GLOVER adlı bir Batılı yazarın da ğTHE ANCIENT WORLDğ ( KADİM DüNYA) adlı kitabında, ğYunanlarğın en çok FRİGYALILAR ve LİDYALILARğdan etkilenmiş olduklarınığ söylediği de eklenmiş... Böylece dergi, bizim tezimizi destekliyen yeni kaynaklar veriyor. 

Hemen hatırlatalım ki, bu yazarlar bu akrabalığı BEYAZLARğın, Ari IRKğın, yani AVRUPALILARğın ne kadar eski bir medeniyete sahip olduğunu kanıtlamak için dile getiriyorlar. Ama YAFETİK gruplardan söz etmeleri bu iddiayı temelinden çürütüyor. 

Fanina W. Halle, şöyle devam ediyor: 

ğ- Biri kaç bin yıllık tarihimizin başlangıcında, AKDENİZ bölgesinde üç etnik grup göse çarpmaktadır: HİNT-AVRUPALILAR, HAMİTO-SüMüLER, ve YAFETüLERğ 

-ğTarih öncesinde Batığda yaşıyan İBERYALILAR, ETRüSKLER ve PELASKLAR, ANAERKİL toplumlardığ Bu gerçeğin en belirgin örneğini, GİRİT adasındaki MİKEN Kültürünün bıraktığı tarihi eserlerde görüyoruz.ğ 

-ğEGE kültür bölgesindeki Kral MİNOSğun ülkesinde, ne İNDO-GERMEN, ne de SüMü olan, çok eski esrarengiz bir halk yaşadığı, ve bu toplumda kadınlara erkeklerden üstün bir yer verildiği eskiden beri biliniyorduğ Bütün tanrı heykelleri ve insan tasvirleri hep kadın olarak görülüyor.ğ 

-ğKadın, yalnız din işlerini yürütmekle kalmıyor, eşit haklara sahip bir kişi olarak her zaman erkeğinin yanında yer alıyor. .. Tek başına ava giderek hayvanlarla boğuşuyor.ğ 

-ğDüşmanla çarpışma işi de yalnız erkeklere bırakılmıyor!.. AMAZON efsanelerinde olduğu gibi, erkeğin yanısıra düşmana karşı çarpışıyor.ğ 

-ğBurada eski GİRİT için söylenenler KAFKASYA için de geçerlidir.ğ 

Burada bir yorumda bulunmadan önce, DISCOVERY kanalında seyrettiğimiz bir belgeselden söz etmek istiyoruz. 

MOĞOLİSTANğda erkeklere has bir güreş turnuvasını nakleden sunucu, güreşcilerin Japon SUMO güreşçisine benzer alt kısmı çıplak kıyafetiyle ilgili şöyle diyordu: 

-ğEfsaneye göre, eskiden MOĞOLLAR bu güreşi tamamen giyinik olarak yaparlarmış. Ancak bir seferinde bütün güreşçileri yenen kişi, ödülünü almaya geldiğinde KADIN olduğu görülmüş. Bir daha kadınların güreşe katılmasını önlemek için o tarihten sonra güreşçilerin başı ve bacakları açık olarak güreşmesi kararlaştırılmış.ğ 

ORTA ASYAğya gidenler bilir. Köylerde, obalarda yaşıyan bütün KIRGIZ, KAZAK, MOĞOL kadınları çok iyi ata binerler. Milli oyunlarının arasında atla kaçan kızı yakalamak için erkeklerin yarışması vardır. Eski TüRK adetleri arasında kızların ancak kendisini yakalayan ve yenen erkeklerle evlenmesi kuralı dahi vardı. 

Bu anlatılanlar Batılılarğa değişik ve olağanüstü gelebilir, ama TüRKLERğin hiç te yabancısı değildir. 

Yazar Fanine W. Halle Ruslarğın 1860ğlardan sonra KAFKASYAğya saldırılarını, şEYH şAMİLğin inanılmaz direnişi anlattıktan sonra, şöyle diyor: 

-ğüzgürlük savaşının kaybedilmesinden sonra yüzbinlerce ADİGE, ABHAZ, ve başka DAĞ HALKLARI (LAZ, üERKEZ, üEüEN, GüRCü, OSET) TüRKİYEğnin AVRUPA yakasındaki topraklara ve ANADOLUğya göçe başladı. Rus fatihler bu göçü bir yandan teşvik ederken, bir yandan da halkı göçe zorladılar. Bu da pek çok KAFKAS halkının helakına sebep oldu.ğ 

Göç bilmediğimiz bir şey değilğ Bu cümleleri, KUZEY ANADOLUğnun bugünkü sakinleri olan LAZ, üERKEZ, üEüEN, GüRCü grupların öyle "binlerce yıldır o bölgelerde, ta BOLUğya kadar oturdukları ve gerçek sahipleri oldukları" iddiasının çürüklüğünü ifade etmesi açısından naklettik. Onlar bölgeye 1899'lü yıllarda geldiler. 

Yazarın üzerinde durmadığı husus NEDEN bu boyların TüRKİYEğye göçü tercih ettikleridir. Bunun iki sebebi var: Birincisi aslen TüRK olmaları, en azından kendilerine en yakın akraba TüRKLERğI görmeleri, ikincisi de aynı dinden, yani MüSLüMAN olmaları!.. 

Bilindiği gibi Ruslarğa esir düşen şEYH şAMİL de, büyük hürmet görmüş, sonra TüRKİYEğde yaşama arzusu kabul edilerek İSTANBULğa gelmesine imkan tanınmıştı. Kendisi daha sonra HAC farizesini yerine getirirken vefat etmiş ve MEDİNEğye defnedilmiştir. 

Yine yazarın bilmediği, veya kabul etmediği husus, bu göç eden KAFKAS TüRK BOYLARIğnın kaybolmadığı, ANADOLUğdaki TüRKLERğle karışarak, kaynaşarak TüRK olarak varlığını sürdürdüğüdür. 

Fanina W. Halleğnin aşağıdaki ifadesi ise tamamen bizi destekler mahiyettedir: 

-ğETRüSKLERğin bir KAFKAS halkı olduğu ihtimali, gün geçtikçe kuvvetlemektedir. Yunan alfabesine enzer bir alfabeyle yazılmış olan yazıları okunmuşsa da, dilleri henüz kesinlikle gözülememiştir.ğ 

Bütün bu yazılardaki KAFKAS HALKI ifadesini TüRK KüKENLİ terimi ile değiştirerek okursanız, anlatılmak istenen, daha doğrusu saklanmak istenen gerçek, çok açık bir şekilde ortaya çıkar. 

- ğİTALYAğnın TOSKANA bölgesinde bulunan bir oyun zarında 1ğdan 6ğya kadar olan sayıların adları yazılıdır.ğ 

- ğYalnız bilginler bu sayıların sırasını bir türlü kestirememektedirler. Bu yüzden sayıları tahminlerine göre şöyle sıraya koymuşlardır: 

THU - 1 
ZAL - 2 
Sİ - 3 
SA - 4 
MAKH - 5 
HUTH - 6 

- ğBunlardan THU, ZAL, Sİ ve HUTH bugün ADİGE dilindeki Zİ, TğU, şİ VE KHI sayılarıyla şaşırtıcı bir benzerlik taşımaktadır.ğ 

ğ- Yine ETRüSK dilinde YAZI YAZMAK anlamına geldiği kesinlik kazanmış olan ZİKHE ile ADİGECEğdeki TKHİ benzerlik göstermektedir. .. Bilginler MASAN TİURUNİAS cümlesini MASAN AYINDA diye çeviriyorlar. Buradaki MASAN İle ADİGECEğdeki AY anlamına gelen MAZİğnin benzerliği de raslantı olması gerek.ğ 

email: [email protected]

----------

